# Brad's home theater/family room



## brad1138 (Nov 13, 2016)

My home stereo/theater has been a continual work in progress for over 20 years. I am finally coming to the end of the journey. I love every piece of it and feel no need to upgrade anything, other than adding a projector and screen.

My "Home Theater" is a bit of a hybrid, being as I am trying to maintain a functional Family room as well. Just added the black out drapes, in preparation for the 125" automatic screen and Sony HW45ES projector that is next on the list. It will come down right in front of the 70", mainly for movies.


----------



## brad1138 (Nov 13, 2016)

puukorva said:


> Nice looking setup. You might want to simulate some different positions for your subs though. A symmetrical setup like that does not yield to best results in most cases.


Thanks, I have tried a number of different sub arrangements over the years and especially the last few months. I had them in the corners for a while (left one up against right side of rack), and although that was 3-6 dB more efficient at the couch, I have found a better overall blend and flatter response throughout the room with them where they are now, also less "boomy". The left and back wall to the room are not flat at all, the far left curtain hides stairs into room. I think that helps lessen that issue.


----------



## brad1138 (Nov 13, 2016)

puukorva said:


> If I were you I would simulate the bass response with Room Eq Wizard. Experiment with different sub positions, phase and amplitude. You'll most likely find a very flat result. Don't just try corners but opposite walls, center wall etc. And try different delay/volume.


I am very happy with the sound as is, but I may try that. 

Thanks.


----------

